# New to the hobby, where to start?



## braidsta (Apr 21, 2006)

hey guys, braidsta here. I've decided that at the age of 21 I'm old enough to have all the pets I wanted as a kid. Tigers etc won't happen but I've a good tropical setup, one more huge one on the way tomorrow and I'm starting a project to build up a terrarium for dart frogs.

I've never kept an insect before and Mantids really apeal to me. I've done a lot of research over the years and have been refreshing my memory the past few weeks and got directed here by a guy from a fish forum.

I have a few items on my list for things to buy this month, I'd appreciate a little newbie guidance here on whether I'm buying the right setup.

The Terrarium:

http://www.everythingforpets.com/exo_terra...id.6373.dept.7/

The Plants:

http://www.everythingforpets.com/exo_terra...7435.dept.1404/

http://www.everythingforpets.com/exo_terra...7410.dept.1404/

plus some kind of live plant, possibly one of those bendy sticks sold for reptiles.

The Heat Source

http://www.everythingforpets.com/exo_terra...6354.dept.1140/

**********************************************************

going on what info I've read on most sites, the tank needn't be so big, but I always feel better giving a creature in my charge as much room as possible to kick about in. There is a nice stand available or the tank which I will also buy.

The Plants: Are they ok for an african mantis? I want him to be able to clamber about or whatever so do you guys reckon they'd be suitable? Whatever happens I need the first plant in there for *cough* sentimental value*cough*  

I also read that enough warmth could be provided for the mantis via a heat rock, I just wanna check if this is the case.

Well sorry for the long post but I don't wanna buy the wrong thing as there's no petshops or anyone round here to talk to about mantids.

feel free to give me a slap for any stupid questions  

cheers


----------



## 13ollox (Apr 21, 2006)

Plants are fine mate . i use them myself . no worries there . the only trouble i get with em is when moths hide behind em so i poke em out lol . but you shouldnt have any worries . a heat mat/rock might not have to be used as such ( especially during the summer ) but i keep one on during the winter just to keep it at a warmer temprature. there are a few books you could invest ( praying mantids : keeping aliens ) and ( how to care for your praying mantis by russel willis ) they should give you all the relevant information ! and if not .. you got alot of guys , i mean ALOT willing to help. im a newbie myself .. only been doing mantids a couple of months .. but being on this forum teaches you heck of a lot real fast ! can i ask where you got your african from ? ive been looking for a pair for ages now ! wishing you well with you new pet !

Neil


----------



## herpsnstuff (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi mate glad you came and joined  a few of the others will be able to give you some good advice  I am just starting like yourself


----------



## braidsta (Apr 21, 2006)

lol hey Darren! just msg'd u back mate.

130llox, I'm gonna go for this site...

http://www.northwestexoticpets.co.uk/cgi-s...products_id=107

save one for me though man


----------



## 13ollox (Apr 21, 2006)

WOAH .. very nice ... although a bit pricey .. wonder what specie it is too !!! dont worry about the price too much though at the moment ... if your only going to get a few then i guess it don't matter that much really how much you pay ... i got ripped off for all three mantids ive kept ( £8 for a L4 madigascan marbled and £12 for 2 L2 Indians . but this place is good for meeting people who will give you a great deal in the future ! i advertised here for africans and no1 responded ... so i thank you for the link actually  . you actually found one !

Neil


----------



## ibanez_freak (Apr 21, 2006)

Only thing I can comment on is the terrarium.

The mantis would be fine in it. It's just that the size is quite large so maybe hard for the mantis to find food in the enclosure. Although I tend to take mantis out when feeding them to make sure they're eating.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## braidsta (Apr 21, 2006)

lol see this is what worries me... I don't realise I'm getting mugged off.

I'm used to paying 30 odd for a fish etc so a tenner for an exotic type insect made sense to me

I'm actually thinking of going for the spiny flowers... now they really are beautiful insects


----------



## braidsta (Apr 21, 2006)

also, I reckon I'm gonna go with the 1ftx1ftx1.5ft one... they should be kool in there.


----------



## 13ollox (Apr 21, 2006)

i would stick with your african 1st .. everyone on here would agree that would be wise as spiny flowers might give you a bit of trouble as your 1st mantis . but as soon as you get used to looking after em .. then yea , totally go for the spiny flowered beastie  , i dont wanna feel like im putting you down all the time , i'm just trying to give you what advice i know ! so if you felt like that i was .. im sorry .. and tell me to go away lol !!!

Neil


----------



## braidsta (Apr 21, 2006)

haha no way mate you guys have answered pretty much a months worth of questions I couldn't find answers to.

the spiny ones are very nice looking but I heard they might not be great as a 1st try. I do like the africans though they have that 'alien' look about them that I get in my head when I used to dream of owning one. Is £10 a good price or am I being taken for a ride?

thanks for all your help guys this is brilliant!


----------



## Jwonni (Apr 21, 2006)

i use the 1 foot square one for my african and it works a treat although i have had a couple of escaped crickets not sure exactly where they getout


----------



## themann42 (Apr 21, 2006)

hey braidsta welcome to the forums.

i'm pretty new myself. my first mantids should be at my door in a couple days. i ordered a pair of spiny flower mantids.

i also will be keeping them in a medium exo-terra (1x1x1.5). i have a verticle divider to split the tank into two halfs so they don't kill each other and they're more likely to find their food. i actually used a common fish tank divider, just had to trim it a bit. they're pretty much escape proof for prey the size mantids like (i also use exo-terras for my dart frogs and had to modify the screen for fruit flies).


----------

